

Copyright lobby holds private meetings with UK government about Web censorship - d0ne
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/06/22/leaked-uk-copyright.html

======
endtwist
"A group of _UK_ copyright lobbyists held confidential, closed-door meetings
with Ed Vaizey, Minister for Culture, Communications and Creative Industries
to discuss a plan to allow industry groups to censor the Internet _in the
UK_."

Probably worth mentioning "UK" in the title.

------
ck2
Why in any country is listening to lobbyists not a "death penalty" for any
politician that kills reelections?

I guess the problem is since all the candidates do it, they cannot run against
the other advertising that the other does it.

Even Obama who promised to remove their influenced has actually increased
their influence and they now meet across from the whitehouse so they stay off
the recorded visits.

------
turbojerry
This will only work if there are penalties levied on ISPs for not blocking. As
anyone using Tor will be able to circumvent such a block the ISPs will always
be liable thus destroying them and net access in the UK.

------
Chris_Dollar
These type of closed door meetings are all too common... I wonder how many
private meetings like these happen without any disclosure or reporting about
them at all???

------
VMG
still no need for caps in the headline

~~~
d0ne
Agreed. I do my best to use the authors title's when I submit articles.

------
Silhouette
Ed Vaizey is also against net neutrality. It's like the Con-Dem coalition
brought in their very own Mandy.

(Edit: This is odd, because Vaizey is usually one of the more moderate,
liberally-inclined Tories, and has stated in Parliament that he supports an
open Internet and recognises the lack of regulation thus far as part of the
reason for its success. It's hard to figure out exactly where he stands on
these issues: either he's saying one thing but actually thinks another, or he
genuinely does believe in the openness principle but doesn't think regulation
or statute is the way to enforce it and hasn't been clear enough about what he
means. Certainly some of his public statements on the subject appear to be
contradictory, or at least ill at ease with one another.)

------
chrisjsmith
Time to get your amateur radio license folks and embrace AX25!

------
seanp2k
Totally not shocked. BPI and pals are awful.

